# ترنيمة ربنا يقدر



## basboosa (2 يونيو 2007)

حد عنده ترنيمة ربنا يقدر انا بدور عليها ومش عارفة اجبها منين ياريت اللى عنده ينزلها بليززز


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ربنا يقدر*

يا ريت يا بسبوسه اسم المرنم او الشريط


----------



## basboosa (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ربنا يقدر*

انا مش عارفة هى فى شريط ولا لا بس منال سمير هى اللى بترنمها ومرسى اوى على تعبك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ربنا يقدر*

[YOUTUBE]Oe5o6EfkEsI[/YOUTUBE]


او 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe5o6EfkEsI

ربنا يقدر منال سمير
 صلوى من الى اجلى


----------

